# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  يأتي زمان على أمتي يذهب فيه الخشوع ، ويأتي زمان يكثر فيه موتُ الفجأه

## احمد ابو انس

ما  صحة الحديث  التالي :

قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم

يأتي زمان على أمتي يذهب فيه الخشوع ، ويأتي زمان يكثر فيه موتُ
الفجأه ، ويأتي زمان يكثرُ فيه الزﻻزل ، ويأتي زمان ﻻ يُسلِم المسلم إﻻ
على من يعرف ، ويأتي زمان يكثر فيه الهرج " القتل " ، ويأتي زمان على
ناس كلً يتباهى بمعصيته !
قيل ؛ متى يا رسول الله ؟
قال ؛ يحصلُ هذا في آخر الزمان فإذا حدث فانتظروا قيام الساعة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

لم أجده

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكما .
ـ لا أصل له بهذا اللفظ ، ويبدو أنه مروي بالمعنى في بعض ألفاظه ، أو أنه مركب من عدة أحاديث بالمعنى ، فمثلا :
ـ ذكر الهرج ثابت في الصحيحين ، والزلازل ثابت في صحيح البخاري . 
ـ وأما السلام على من يعرف فجاء في بعض الأحاديث عند أحمد وغيره من حديث ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إِنَّ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَ الرَّجُلُ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ، لَا يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ . 
وقال عنه محققوه : حديثه حسن، وهذا إسناد ضعيف لضعف شريك ، وهو ابن عبد الله 
النخعي، وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح .
وسلف برقم (3664) ، وسيأتي مطولاً برقم (3870) 
ـ وأما ذكر موت الفجأة فجاء في أحاديث أخرى ، وفيها ضعف ، ومنها :  إن من أمارات الساعة ...أن يظهر موت الفجأة. 
رواه الطبراني في الصغير والأوسط عن شيخه الهيثم بن خالد المصيصي وهو ضعيف .
وقال الشيخ الألباني : " حسن " .وقال : أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط ، والضياء المقدسي .
ـ وأما التباهي بالمعصية ، فلا أعلم فيه شيئا بهذا اللفظ ، إلا أحاديث تدل على معناه ، مثل ما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا :
كل أمتي معافاة إلا المجاهرين وإن من الإجهار أن يعمل العبد بالليل عملا ثم يصبح قد ستره ربه فيقول يا فلان قد عملت البارحة كذا وكذا وقد بات يستره ربه فيبيت يستره ربه ويصبح يكشف ستر الله عنه . أو نحو ذلك من الأحاديث التي تدل على هذا المعنى .
ـ وأما بالنسبة للخشوع ، فلا أعلم فيه شيئا مرفوعا بهذا اللفظ . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ثم وجدت أثرا عند أحمد في مسنده وفيه :
 لقي جُبَيْرُ بْنُ نُفَيْرٍ شَدَّادَ بْنَ أَوْسٍ بِالْمُصَلَّى، فَحَدَّثَهُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ فَقَالَ: صَدَقَ عَوْفٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " وَهَلْ تَدْرِي مَا رَفْعُ الْعِلْمِ ؟ " قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا أَدْرِي . قَالَ: " ذَهَابُ أَوْعِيَتِهِ " . قَالَ: " وَهَلْ تَدْرِي أَيُّ الْعِلْمِ أَوَّلُ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ؟ " قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا أَدْرِي . قَالَ: " الْخُشُوعُ، حَتَّى لَا تَكَادُ تَرَى خَاشِعًا " (1)__________
(1)قال محققو المسند : حديث صحيح، وهذا إسناد قوي، محمد بن حمير صدوق لا بأس به، وهو من رجال البخاري، وقد توبع، وباقي رجال الإسناد ثقات رجال الصحيح غير علي بن بحر، فقد روى له البخاري تعليقاً وأبو داود والترمذي، وهو ثقه.
وأخرجه البخاري في "خلق أفعال العباد" (339) ، والطحاوي في "شرح المشكل" (302) ، والطبراني في "الشاميين" (56) ، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" 5/138 و247، وابن عبد البر في "جامع بيان العلم وفضله" 1/152 من طرق عن محمد بن حمير، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه البخاري في "خلق أفعال العباد" (337) و (338) ، والنسائي في "الكبرى" (5909) ، والبزار في "مسنده" (2741) ، والطحاوي في "شرح مشكل الآثار" (301) ، وابن حبان (4572) ، والطبراني في "الكبير" 18/ (75) ، وفي "الشاميين" (55) ، والحاكم 1/98-99، والخطيب البغدادي في "اقتضاء العلم العمل" (89) ، والبيهقي في "المدخل" (853) من طريق الليث بن سعد،
والطحاوي في "شرح المشكل" (303) من طريق يحيى بن أيوب، كلاهما عن إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة، به.
قال الحاكم: هذا حديث صحيح.=

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2029288

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAh...113349/?type=3
========================
#حديث_ملفق (يأتي زمان على أمتي يذهب فيه الخشوع)
الحديث الملفق: يأتي زمان على أمتي يذهب فيه الخشوع، ويأتي زمان يكثر فيه موتُ الفجأه، ويأتي زمان يكثرُ فيه الزï»»زل، ويأتي زمان ï»» يُسلِم المسلم إï»» على من يعرف، ويأتي زمان يكثر فيه الهرج "القتل"، ويأتي زمان على ناس كلً يتباهى بمعصيته، قيل؛ متى يا رسول الله؟ قال؛ يحصلُ هذا في آخر الزمان فإذا حدث فانتظروا قيام الساعة.
===========================
هذا حديث مكذوب.
1- لا سند له.
2- بهذا التمام، لا أصل له.
3- كتب محمد أبو عبده (محمد ابوعبده) من ملتقى أهل الحديث (بتصرف طفيف):
الظاهر أن هذا المتن مركب من عدة أحاديث؛ منها:
أ-عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله ï·؛ قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى يكثر الهرج". قالوا: وما الهرج يا رسول الله؟ قال: "القتل، القتل". صحيح مسلم، كتاب الفتن.
ب- عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله ï·؛: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكثر الزلازل".
صحيح البخاري، كتاب الفتن.
ت- قال رسول الله ï·؛: "إن بين يدي الساعة تسليم الخاصة". رواه أحمد. وإسناده صحيح.
ث- عن أنس رضي الله عنه يرفعه إلى النبي ï·؛ قال: "إن من أمارات الساعة ..... أن يظهر موت الفجأة". رواه الطبراني في الصغير والأوسط عن شيخه الهيثم بن خالد المصيصي وهو ضعيف.
وقال الشيخ الألباني: "حسن". وقال: أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط، والضياء المقدسي.
ج- وأما التباهي بالمعاصي: فقد ورد مثلها في أحاديث كثيرة منها: 
* ظهور المعازف واستحلالها.
* كثرة شرب الخمر واستحلالها.
*زخرفة المساجد والتباهي بها.
*وغيرها كثير.
فلعل واضع هذا المتن سمعه من أحد الخطباء فركبه في متن واحد. ا.هـ
4- قال أبو مالك المديني من مجلس الألوكة العلمي (مختصراً):
أ- لا أصل له بهذا اللفظ، ويبدو أنه مروي بالمعنى في بعض ألفاظه، أو أنه مركب من عدة أحاديث بالمعنى.
ب- ذكر الهرج ثابت في الصحيحين، والزلازل ثابت في صحيح البخاري.
ت- السلام على من يعرف فجاء في بعض الأحاديث عند أحمد وغيره من حديث ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ ï·؛: " إِنَّ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَ الرَّجُلُ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ، لَا يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ. وقال عنه محققوه: حديثه حسن، وهذا إسناد ضعيف لضعف شريك، وهو ابن عبد الله النخعي، وبقية رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح.
ث- التباهي بالمعصية، فلا أعلم فيه شيئاً بهذا اللفظ، إلا أحاديث تدل على معناه، مثل ما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: "كل أمتي معافاة إلا المجاهرين وإن من الإجهار أن يعمل العبد بالليل عملاً ثم يصبح قد ستره ربه فيقول يا فلان قد عملت البارحة كذا وكذا وقد بات يستره ربه فيبيت يستره ربه ويصبح يكشف ستر الله عنه". أو نحو ذلك من الأحاديث التي تدل على هذا المعنى.
ج- رفع الخشوع: ورد عند أحمد في مسنده: لقي جُبَيْرُ بْنُ نُفَيْرٍ شَدَّادَ بْنَ أَوْسٍ بِالْمُصَلَّى، فَحَدَّثَهُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ فَقَالَ: صَدَقَ عَوْفٌ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " وَهَلْ تَدْرِي مَا رَفْعُ الْعِلْمِ ؟ " قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا أَدْرِي . قَالَ: " ذَهَابُ أَوْعِيَتِهِ " . قَالَ: " وَهَلْ تَدْرِي أَيُّ الْعِلْمِ أَوَّلُ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ؟ " قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا أَدْرِي . قَالَ: " الْخُشُوعُ، حَتَّى لَا تَكَادُ تَرَى خَاشِعًا ". قال محققو المسند: حديث صحيح. وكذلك قال الحاكم. والله أعلم. ا.هـ


وعلى ما تقدم من تفصيل وتفنيد هذا الحديث الملفق، وبيان أصل هذا الكلام المُدمج، فباطل نشر هذا الكلام بتراكيبه غير الجائزة، فهذا تَقَوّل على رسول الله ï·؛، فلا يجوز تلفيق حديث بجمع عدة أحاديث، فهذا من الكذب على رسول الله ï·؛.
والله أعلى وأعلم
ميسرة أحمد عبدالله
===================
للمراسلة الفورية على رقم الواتساب: للتحقق من الأحاديث والرسائل التي تصلك على جوالك أو تقابلك على النت أو أي استفسار أو طلب بحث عن فتوى أو مساعدة في مشكلة اجتماعية: 00201007208490
* بيان المكذوب من الأحاديث المنتشرة:
- صفحة: الأحاديث غير الصحيحة المنتشرة - جبهة دفاع قناة الأمة الفضائية www.facebook.com/IncorrectAhadithDiffused
- القناة على التيلجرام: telegram.me/IncorrectAhadithDiffused
* للأسئلة والاستفسارات الشرعية والمساعدة في حل المشاكل الاجتماعية والأسرية ومشاكل الشباب: - صفحة: اسمعوا واعوا - نصائح وإرشادات للمسلمين والمسلمات
www.facebook.com/Listen.and.realize
====================

----------

